# Play List



## rlares (Jul 10, 2007)

I would love to be able to queue several shows to play consecutively. Often, the little ones like a bunch of half hour shows and it would be great to kick-of three or four of them and just let them run, one after another.

This could possibly be implemented as:
1) play list (my preference)
2) play the contents of a folder


----------



## defond (Dec 14, 2004)

I would love that feature +1 for me!!


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

That has been asked for for years.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

I would love to see this added as well.


----------

